# any idea what my mynahs are doing?



## benji2009 (Dec 16, 2009)

hi guys, so I have my pair of mynahs now and they are settled in well, the only thing is I can find as much info on their behaviour etc as id like, 

The past 4 or 5 days they have been eating like gannits and hopping from branch to branch all day and singing constantly, one of them is doing it more than the other though.

any idea what the reason for this could be? 
thanks


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

That is what they do!

they have a very fast metabolism! They have always been called "Food processors" in the trade as you can out it in one end and see it come out the other at pretty much the same time :-(

they are very social birds and will develop a leader very quickly even with small numbers.

Dancing and calling is also mating display activity so all sounds well so far!

Im feeding my softbills a mix of Universal softbill food and a pellet from Orlux, a fruit and insect mix which seems to keep the droppings more solid.

I then feed a mix of fruit and waxworms and a small amount of Nijar seed mixed in,.

keep an eye on the domanent one, you dont want any bullying

John


----------



## benji2009 (Dec 16, 2009)

Right ok ill definetly keep an eye on then incase of bullying but Im pretty sure they are ok with each other, they are constantly together and don't leave each others side, 

Yeh I'm feeding mine on low iron food, insect pellets like the ones u mentioned (can't remember the name of them right now), fruit and some vegetables, everything I have read about and been recommended  

Hopefuly I can get them to breed  
Thanks for the help


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

any pics?


----------



## benji2009 (Dec 16, 2009)

will put some up soon as I can


----------



## benji2009 (Dec 16, 2009)

theres one of the aviary and a couple of thebirds, sorry they aint the greatest pics lol







the pictures don't do them justice as they are gawjus birds


----------



## benji2009 (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

looking good! certainly look like a pr from the images although it is very hard to be sure.

Good luck! im sure that they will go down well!

John


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

nice aviary and birds you have there :no1:
if you get some good shots/images of them get em posted. I, for 1, don't mind seeing regular updates of the birds either :mf_dribble:
good luck with them from me too :2thumb:


----------



## benji2009 (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks it's always nice to hear that it looks good and the birds look healthy etc.. Lol will definetly keep u updated  hopefuly they are a pair and will have some babies to put pics of


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Mynah*

Hi I have bred java hill mynahs in the past. Lovely birds. Also bred greater hill mynahs! Cost me a fortune in great fruit livefood. Even used to collect my own anteggs.


----------



## benji2009 (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi how did u realise they were broody or getting ready to breed etc? 
Luckily I work in a fruit and veg shop so can get all the fruit and veg I want :-D


----------

